# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Wie kann ich ein Avatar einfügen?

## anTI-heRo

Hey Ho...

Ich weiß das klingt jetzt ein bisschen blöd aba ich versteh nicht wie ich ein Profilbild reingeben kann...

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe...

----------


## smOoh

Kontrollzentrum ( oben links ) -> Einstellung/Optionen - Avatar ändern ( linke Spalte )btw falsches Unterforum

----------


## noox

Avatar und Profilbild sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. 

Avatar: Symbolbild für den User. Wird neben jedem Post angezeigt. 
Profilbild: Idealweise Foto des Users. Wird im Profil des jeweiligen Users angezeigt.

Beide können im Kontrollzentrum raufgeladen werden.

----------

